# Meet Paisley!!



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

We bred 2 does to a spotted buck this fall and got exactly what we wanted! A spotted doeling!! So excited!:lovey:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Sneaking to Texas to get myself something Paisley....


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

She is super cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks guys! I just wanted to show her off and in case anyone was wondering....my daughter did not want her face in the photo! I love my kid too. LOL!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What a cutie pie.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Adorable! Congratulations


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Love her coloring!!


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Very much love her coloring! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

She's adorable. Paisley is the perfect name for her!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

FarmerInaDress said:


> She's adorable. Paisley is the perfect name for her!


Yes I thought that was very fitting! I can't wait to see how she's gonna grow out for me!


----------



## amandaharms8 (Jan 6, 2014)

She's beautifil


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I love her! precious!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Adorable... I like the name too;-)


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks guys! We love her more everyday!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh My Moonspots!!!! Me want!!! Berry Much!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol!!! Abra


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats! Very beautiful coloring


----------

